# New Stove Models



## tsmith (Jul 15, 2012)

I was just checking out the stove manufacturers sites and I see St. Croix has a new model called the Element. I assume it replaces the Lancaster, as it looks similar. Does anyone know of any other new models for this coming season?


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 16, 2012)

tsmith said:


> I was just checking out the stove manufacturers sites and I see St. Croix has a new model called the Element. I assume it replaces the Lancaster, as it looks similar. Does anyone know of any other new models for this coming season?


Yeah, the Element is the old Pepin, looks like a Lancaster but had the versa grate burnpot and an igniter.

Hearthstone has the Manchester (very nice looking)

Lopi is rumored to have something replacing the Yankee Bay, but I do not know what that may be. Do you?

Jamestown has some new leadership for the US division and should become more of a contender. The J2000 is a nice looking stove with all of the chrome bling

MCZ (Whittus) has the Toba which looks like a huge iPhone

Regency has the GC60 which an Enviro M55 is disguise

Hudson River will be introducing a new model which is an Enviro Empress clone so I have heard

Woodpecker, the Irish pellet boiler maker is now UL listed and being marketed in the US under the Webiomass, yeah, that's the banner ad all over hearth that looks like a woman's cleavage with a fire burning in the middle

Gotta run...kids are calling, there is more....


----------



## smoke show (Jul 16, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> looks like a woman's cleavage with a fire burning in the middle


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 16, 2012)

smoke show said:


>


 
Probably heard this before Smoke...But you might have a problem or two!


----------



## Tweed (Jul 16, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> looks like a woman's cleavage with a fire burning in the middle


 
....guess I'm not the only one.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 17, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Probably heard this before Smoke...But you might have a problem or two!


 Not a problem to me.


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 17, 2012)

If I can put a shameless plug we are also introducing 2 models this year: The Enerzone Eurostar and the Osburn 5000. We dont have them on the web site right now since we are currently updating the sites. They are both 50,000 BTU and twin auger bottom feeders. It's about the quietest stove I ever heard.

But since i have to fix our stuff and my background is tech repair I can say this. 1) not a big fan of pellets myself 2) whenever I fix stuff I want it to be easy to take it apart, clean and not leave with bloody knuckles trying to reach for components and screws.

Our engineering guys have outdone themselves. Every components except the auger motors are on a quick clip systems. Which means I can remove the exhaust blower in 30 seconds and leave the pipe on the stove! I can strip the guts of all the major components in about 5 minutes. It's a thing of beauty... makes a repairman wanna cry...

The electronic display is colour & 'touch' (ie like an Iphone). You know when the customer tells you they have an intermittent squeal? with this unit I can turn on any components individually to see if they work or if they are noisy. It tells me in real time my flue temp, status of all my switches, wall voltage, polarity, hertz, how long each components has been working etc...

I will be at an open house this week and maybe I'll post a video of me stripping the unit down.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 17, 2012)

FyreBug said:


> I'll post a video of me stripping


wait. what?

j/k. sounds like a cool idea.

me likes technology!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 17, 2012)

Fyrebug, is this Open house in the U.S? Or in your locale Canada?

When will they be at local Dealers (Youngstown Propane )? 

Sounds like they have some nice features. Are they steel plate or cast? Do they incorporate the dual blower for combustion, like the Euromax (combustion blower and exhaust blower?)?


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 18, 2012)

smoke show said:


> wait. what?
> 
> j/k. sounds like a cool idea.
> 
> me likes technology!


Trust me... if you knew me you'd pay me not to strip!


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Fyrebug, is this Open house in the U.S? Or in your locale Canada?
> 
> When will they be at local Dealers (Youngstown Propane )?
> 
> Sounds like they have some nice features. Are they steel plate or cast? Do they incorporate the dual blower for combustion, like the Euromax (combustion blower and exhaust blower?)?


 
This is a Distributor Open house for dealers only South of Buffalo. 

Youngstown/Canfield (OH) area is not a strong pellet area. Therefore you wont have as many dealers enthused about keeping many models on the floor like those in the New England area. I think Richie at Youngstown Propane still has a Euromax on the floor but he's not ordered the new one yet.

Enerzone EuroStar has a lot of cast with side panel inserts (black, beige or red). While Osburn 5000 is plate steel. They use one blower for combustion and one for exhaust. The system is not pressurized, you can open the door and it barely affects the flame. We designed it and test it with the worst pellets we can find (typically 'industrial grade' and Bark pellets) so as to feel confident it will perform with anything available out there.

Something else we did with these models we never did before and we will adopt for any new pellet stove models: We produced 50 units last year and gave it to 50 dealers to install in actual house installation (not showrooms). We wanted them to have bad installations, use poor fuel etc.. and they had to return a report once a month and a follow up interview with the engineers. This has proven to be a good thing for everyone. The dealers feel comfortable after one season the unit will perform. We worked out most of the first year jitters (not to say there wont be some minor things). With the input of the users & dealers we've improved the product considerably and also made some aesthetics change to the units.


----------



## tsmith (Jul 18, 2012)

look like interesting stoves. I like that you can run the auger to empty it of pellets at the end of the season. Bottom feeder like the Harmans. Built in diagnostics. Keep us informed. Any idea on price?


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 18, 2012)

tsmith said:


> look like interesting stoves. I like that you can run the auger to empty it of pellets at the end of the season. Bottom feeder like the Harmans. Built in diagnostics. Keep us informed. Any idea on price?


They are fairly expensive... in the $4,200 range (yes I know). Keep in mind our target market wasnt the big box store. We also have put the quietest components we could find on the market (by extension more expensive) so that we have one of the quietest unit on the markets. That plus the development of new electronics/software is keeping the price up.

However, we are in the pellet business to stay and the best way to build our reputation is to build rock-solid units with features no one else has. If it means we will sell less units because of the initial cost... so be it!


----------



## tsmith (Jul 19, 2012)

I also like the fact that you seem to have total control over how the unit burns. Hopefully we can get a report sometime this season from someone who has one.


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 20, 2012)

This is what our new pellet stove looks like...


----------



## joescho (Jul 20, 2012)

They're really modern looking as opposed to the usual stove-like look.  It seems like manufacturers are going for stoves that blend in with the furniture nowadays.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like a pellet stove made out of a mini refrigerator to me!  Not my style, but it sounds like you guys have a good company that is trying to make quality stoves.


----------



## MishMouse (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok, how many people did a search on Webiomass just to see their logo?
Be honest here.....


----------



## begreen (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't mind the look, it's clean and minimal, but at $4200 it is going to take a lot of pellets to amortize this thing. Hope it can go decade without repair.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 20, 2012)

If it can go a decade without repair...I could learn to like the style!


----------



## Defiant (Jul 20, 2012)

MishMouse said:


> Ok, how many people did a search on Webiomass just to see their logo?
> Be honest here.....


I did


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello everyone just came back from a Distributor open house in upstate NY.

So I took a few videos of our new pellet stove and posted it on YouTube. Let me know what you think.

First of all, after watching this you’ll all be wondering “has Bert ever performed for the Chippendales?”.   The answer is ‘no’, but I can see why this is an easy assumption to make...


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 24, 2012)

Very Nice Bert.... Lots of nice features.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, Burt, from talking with you on the phone, for whatever reason, and I do not know why, but I pictured you with Bowie-like hair to match that accent of yours...

Good little stove. Does the control have WI-FI capabilities? Good lookin stove, not sure if it garners over 4k...perhaps. Price isn't everything. What is the emissions rating?

The picture you posted above in the thread shows the doors with hinge right but your demo shows hinge left, are they swappable or did your marketing team flip the pic horizontal?


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 24, 2012)

Take notice all manufacturers...Osburn has just made troubleshooting quite easy with a display control board.


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 24, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Yeah, Burt, from talking with you on the phone, for whatever reason, and I do not know why, but I pictured you with Bowie-like hair to match that accent of yours...
> 
> Good little stove. Does the control have WI-FI capabilities? Good lookin stove, not sure if it garners over 4k...perhaps. Price isn't everything. What is the emissions rating?
> 
> The picture you posted above in the thread shows the doors with hinge right but your demo shows hinge left, are they swappable or did your marketing team flip the pic horizontal?


 
I was afraid of this... Someone would comment on the hair. Let it be known it's my choice of hair cut and not and I repeat not baldness. I am proactive you see, eventually I'd like to buy a convertible and I cant stand having all this hair wind blown in my face 

As far as the stove is concerned, it 50K BTU & the specs will be posted shortly. There a lot more cool stuff we'll be doing with the software in the near future and other neat technologies is coming up. Stay tuned... mum's the word!

Door hinge on the Enerzone version is different than the Osburn version. The model in the video is an Osburn.

PS. What accent?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 24, 2012)

FyreBug said:


> I was afraid of this... Someone would comment on the hair. Let it be known it's my choice of hair cut and not and I repeat not baldness. I am proactive you see, eventually I'd like to buy a convertible and I cant stand having all this hair wind blown in my face
> 
> As far as the stove is concerned, it 50K BTU & the specs will be posted shortly. There a lot more cool stuff we'll be doing with the software in the near future and other neat technologies is coming up. Stay tuned... mum's the word!
> 
> ...



Is there gonna be a Drolet equivalent?  Some day down the road?


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Is there gonna be a Drolet equivalent? Some day down the road?


Eventually... Right now the components and technology is quite expensive. Better & quieter blowers cost more as does the digital display etc...

As it is, an average pellet stove in big box stores cost between $800 - $1,300. Since we do not manufacture in China we cannot offer anything currently in that price point with Drolet Pellet stoves.

However, you are currently able to turn on and check the status of various components manually on Drolet via the control board. That ability has been there for a while but not the level of sophistication we are introducing in the upscale brands.


----------



## tsmith (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice stove for those of us that want more control over the burning characteristics. Wish my Quad AE was more tuneable.


----------



## tsmith (Aug 18, 2012)

Just came across this new stove from Lopi. Wonder what the Rotary feed system is like?
*Coming This Fall - New Lopi AGP Pellet Stove*

We've designed the new Lopi AGP Pellet Stove to burn "All Grades of Pellets." From the hopper to the ashpan we have designed in features that allow you to burn low grade pellets like most stoves burn only the best fuel. With its unique fuel delivery system we've eliminated many of the maintenance headaches associated with owning a pellet stove.
- over feeding
- fines/blockage
- burn back

*Features*
- Patent Pending HRD™ rotary feed system
- 80 lb. hopper capacity
- Super efficient airwash
- 57 hour burn time on low
- Heats up to 2,000 sq. ft.

Check one out burning at your local Lopi dealer this Fall.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2012)

tsmith said:


> Just came across this new stove from Lopi. Wonder what the Rotary feed system is like?
> *Coming This Fall - New Lopi AGP Pellet Stove*
> 
> We've designed the new Lopi AGP Pellet Stove to burn "All Grades of Pellets." From the hopper to the ashpan we have designed in features that allow you to burn low grade pellets like most stoves burn only the best fuel. With its unique fuel delivery system we've eliminated many of the maintenance headaches associated with owning a pellet stove.
> ...



I wonder if the rotary feed is an agitator in the pot (top feed) or a bottom feed with a rotarty burn pot (every feed cycle, the whole pot spins a little/ like some corn stoves)? 

Very interesting.


----------



## tsmith (Aug 18, 2012)

*Bixby Biomass System*

* The reason you are probably considering a corn stove is to save money on your heating bills. The Bixby Stove is designed to do that better than any other stove while providing features not available anywhere else. It is a pure corn burner too, not requiring you to buy special "burn additives" to help the corn to burn. And because it burns so efficiently, there is less ash to dispose of. The Bixby Stove also has a higher fuel moisture tolerance level, up to 19%!*






Maybe it is like this Bixby corn stove, note the "ferris Wheel" that feeds the fuel instead of an auger.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2012)

The ferris wheel is what feeds it, but it does just that, it feeds the top chute. Same thing as an auger, but instead of a Spiraled auger, its a round feed wheel. It reverses if it gets jammed and frees itself up.

The reason that Bixbys burn pure corn as well as they do, is the self cleaning mechanism. Its similar to the Mt. Vernon, but instead of extinguishing the fire and dumping the entire pot. The Bixby has a "Cutter". It cuts the clincker/wafer in half and drops the bottom half out, then once it returns to "Home" position, the cutter moves back and fires burns as normal. 

St. Croixs Versa Grate is similar also. My Fahrenheit has a system that allows the flame to continue to burn, but pushes the clinker/ash out of the pot.

The Ferris wheel is just a different design to get fuel to the top chute. But its above the fire and affects the flame no differently than a standard auger. 

Some older Corn stoves had a Pot that actually turned while burning. These were all bottom fed stoves and fuel was pushed up and spun to help eject ash and clinckers before they became a problem..


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 24, 2012)

FyreBug said:


> This is what our new pellet stove looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nice looking unit fyre! looks like a honey. (being as we arent in the same market i can applaud!   ) i'll keep an eye out for your demo!


----------



## FyreBug (Aug 24, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> nice looking unit fyre! looks like a honey. (being as we arent in the same market i can applaud!  ) i'll keep an eye out for your demo!


 
Hey Mike, one day I need to get to your neck of the wood and you & I share a beer. How 'bout that? 

Too bad, I dont come down as far south as you are.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 24, 2012)

FyreBug said:


> Hey Mike, one day I need to get to your neck of the wood and you & I share a beer. How 'bout that?
> 
> Too bad, I dont come down as far south as you are.


 
if you ever get down here definately let me know , got a great micro nearby with a pretty damned good restaraunt i'll buy.


----------

